
Ask HN: We oft talk about mental stress in tech, call it PTDS: - samstave
<p><pre><code>  (Post Technology Deployment Syndrome): This causes some&#x2F;many to suffer in daily life. What from your tech career makes you suffer and how?
</code></pre>
Some drank<p>Some thrive<p>Some recluse<p>Some BOFH<p>ETC...<p>How do you deal with tech stress, where the stress of your career is abstracted away from the physical, but may manifest in the physical.<p>When sedentary in a seat, where all your activity is mental&#x2F;cerebreal&#x2F;emotional stress -- how does that affect you IRL?<p>Is this already a thing being studied? If so, what is it called? How do I read up on it?<p>(aside from &quot;depression can be from N sources&quot; type of stuff?) -- Yeah, I identified that N=tech.. how fix?
======
epalmer
I try to go to the gym each morning for 60 minutes of cardio + strength

I take frequent trips down the hall and back and that helps me think

edit: get to the gym at 5:15 AM, so I go to bed rather early. Also working on
eating better to lose weight.

